# Ontario/Toronto/GTA carpenters can I get some advice!!



## trevor905 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi I am very interested in pursuing a career in construction specifically carpentry/framing. I am 21, I have a job building swimming pools but have decided I want to pursue a career in carpentry. I was just wondering if anyone else from Toronto or the GTA could give me some recommendations on school programs / things I can do to learn the trade and eventually find a job. At the moment I have been looking at 2 different programs one is Building Renovation Technician at George Brown College (http://www.georgebrown.ca/Marketing/...tech/T110.aspx) and the other is Carpentry Techniques at Georgian College (http://www.georgianc.on.ca/programs/CART) Does anyone know anything about these programs? Can you recommend any others that are similar and will provide me with carpentry/framing skills? I have a goal of learning the trade, becoming an apprentice and completing an apprenticeship. Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I think a visit from Kato, Chris G, Kirk, Brutus or even young Nick is in order...


It's quite a trip to GTA from where I live, but what I can tell you is universal across all boarders is that field experience trumps anything else.

Get on a crew, start at the bottom and soak it all in. That is how you will become the best carpenter you can be.

I know in Canada you can apprentice for your red seal. I would go after that.

Also, as an edit...please go to the introduction section and introduce yourself to the rest our wonderful, brawny community :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Hey Trevor,

In the past few years I have hired 5 people from George Brown. One is still with me. I wish I could have kept them all. Another went traveling, and a couple others moved on to other companies with whom I could not compete with in terms of opportunities.

But like anything, you get out what you put in. There are a lot of flakes graduating from there as well. All the guys I hired had an aptitude and a desire for carpentry. 

When I asked them what they thought of the course, they said is was OK, not fantastic, not awful, but OK. Expect a lot of theory and code work, which is fine, but it's the hands on skills that will get you hired out of school. Milk your shop teacher for all he's worth.

Overall it is a good school.

I am not familiar with Georgian.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

As a graduate of the carpentry program out of Fanshaw College, and having spent some time working construction and more specifically framing before I took the class it was a bit of a waste for me. The hands on experience you can gain from on site was far more of a learning curve then what school offered. The schooling that I went through started at the very basics (this is a tape measure, and learning how to read it) and I felt it very boring to say the least. By the end of the first year (I didn't take the second year) the program had brought on some more useful learning with the shop classes and being taught the basics of framing and forming. 

I have 1 guy, soon to be a second that have both come from Conestoga's reno program. Seems like a very good basics to grasp the concepts. 

After saying all that, what is your skill set as of right now? Do you have much experience working with wood? Finding a job with a small contractor / framer may be the best solution to start with for a short time to learn some basics and get shown the ropes. School is going to help improve you greatly if your coming from a small amount of experience. 3 months on a framing crew I will bet will teach you a hell of a lot more.

Where are you located by the way?


----------



## trevor905 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the quick and useful responses. I am quite aware that field experience is the best experience in most construction trades. The problem is I don't have any of that right now and would feel more comfortable going to school (even if its a 1 year carpentry techniques program) gaining some skills, knowledge and obtaining some credentials so I can before more competent when I start to work in the field, even if its at the very bottom. Hopefully then I can gain some hands on experience and work towards becoming an apprentice. As far as current wood related skills go, they are very minimal (I took highschool woodworking classes) I am going to be applying to schools this week, trying to find a 'helper' position in a carpentry related field for the summer if possible (otherwise stick with the pool job and try to find work post-school) I am located in Mississauga.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I'm not from Toronto, but a lot of guys here are.

Are you thinking of doing the apprenticeship program?!


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

im doing an apprenticeship.
not currently but i will. Unofficial apprenticeship right now :whistling


----------



## trevor905 (Feb 29, 2012)

Brutus said:


> I'm not from Toronto, but a lot of guys here are.
> 
> Are you thinking of doing the apprenticeship program?!


I was thinking of doing a pre-aprenticeship program, then finding a job, gaining some experience and then hopefully starting an apprenticeship.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

trevor905 said:


> I was thinking of doing a pre-aprenticeship program, then finding a job, gaining some experience and then hopefully starting an apprenticeship.



like kyle said above. job is the best teacher.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

FramingPro said:


> like kyle said above. job is the best teacher.
> 1rst apprentice stuff. is
> heres a broom
> second year they let you do some minor tasks.
> might be boring but you get good training and a ticket


What? Where did you see this?

My first year apprenticeship I was up doing work just like every other guy on site.....

wasn't cutting stairs, or figuring roofs or such.... but I was definitely nailing walls, cutting headers...

Hell, my first day EVER on site, I was laying hardwood with two older guys. cutting, nailing... they whole caboodle.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Brutus said:


> What? Where did you see this?
> 
> My first year apprenticeship I was up doing work just like every other guy on site.....
> 
> ...



thats what i heard from alot of people :blink:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I told you that Nick, but you know I let you run the tools...I drink the coffee


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Chris Johnson said:


> I told you that Nick, but you know I let you run the tools...I drink the coffee


That's the mark of a TRUE leader!


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> I told you that Nick, but you know I let you run the tools...I drink the coffee


yes you do.
without a doubt
im thankful for that.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

The amount of work you do really depends on how much skill you have/gain.

Believe me the employer wants you to do the most you can because you get paid the least...


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

FramingPro said:


> yes you do.
> without a doubt
> i just was unsure if you wanted that attached to your name :whistling


And you can't find a Starbucks in this city where I am not known :laughing:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> And you can't find a Starbucks in this city where I am not known :laughing:


i bet i could.
first day the one near my house opens ill mention your name and they'll be like :blink:
.:thumbup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

FramingPro said:


> i bet i could.
> first day the one near my house opens ill mention your name and they'll be like :blink:


Don't bet too much. Chains like that usually open new stores with a core of experienced people pulled from other stores in the area. :thumbsup:


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

trevor905 said:


> I was thinking of doing a pre-aprenticeship program, then finding a job, gaining some experience and then hopefully starting an apprenticeship.


live/work in mississauga/toronto, went to school at mohawk for my apprenticeship. lots of guys in the program went to the pre-apprenticeship (i didn't). imo it's not the best route. 

and nick is mistaken, there's plenty to learn in school, both practical and theory. no one is NOT going to hire you because you have a formal education.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

neill said:


> live/work in mississauga/toronto, went to school at mohawk for my apprenticeship. lots of guys in the program went to the pre-apprenticeship (i didn't). imo it's not the best route.
> 
> and nick is mistaken, there's plenty to learn in school, both practical and theory. no one is NOT going to hire you because you have a formal education.


im just going off what i heard 
dont shoot the messenger :laughing:


----------

